# Ice Roads



## keokiracer (Aug 26, 2011)

Am I the only one who can't see those pics above? ^^


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Satyricon84 said:


> Tibbitt to Contwoyto Winter Road, NWT, Canada
> 
> (..)


 :skull:


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ if the ice is transparent but there's no sun is good, cause the snow on the ice rewarm the surface...otherway round, if the ice is transparent but there's sun, ray of lights rewarm the water making the ice getting thinner from below.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Some road signs along the Tibbitt to Contwoyto Winter Road


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ Actually is possible to go from Russia to Alaska on the Bering Strait


I know my next road trip.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ Italians tried for the first time in the '90s with the Overland Truck Expedition to go from Rome to New York with 4 trucks passing from the frozen Bering Strait in winter. Unfortunately, that year the strait wasn't completely frozen so they had to disassemble the trucks, put on a plane and go to Alaska by air.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Then I'll try it on foot. :lol:


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Inuvik-Tuktoyaktuk ice road on the Mackenzie River


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Verso said:


> I know my next road trip.


I'm coming with you :cheers: :lol:



Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ Italians tried for the first time in the '90s with the Overland Truck Expedition to go from Rome to New York with 4 trucks passing from the frozen Bering Strait in winter. Unfortunately, that year the strait wasn't completely frozen so they had to disassemble the trucks, put on a plane and go to Alaska by air.


Maybe *Verso* and I shall be luckier ! 

P.S.: better not try it this year ... WHERE IS THE WINTER ???


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Road construction and maintenance


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

^^
Any idea of the air temperature in some of those images?



Mike


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

In the time of the road construction (middle of January) the avarage temperature in the city of Yellowknife, wherefrom starts the ice road, is -30.9°C... this means for example if in Yellowknife the temperature is -30°C on the ice road could be -35°C+ with a perceived temperature of -40°C+


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ice road between Yellowknife and Detah


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Ice roat from Moose Factory to Moosonee, Ontario, Canada.* Moose Factory is the oldest english-speaking settlement in Ontario and home of Moose Cree First Nation.































































Ice road on the Moose river in April, when ice is going to melt


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Moose Factory winter road


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ice road on Saimaa Lake, Finland


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Aklavik-Tuktoyaktuk Ice Road*, Northwest Territories, Canada


















Access to Aklavik and Tuk ice road on the shore of Mackenzie River









Driving north to Tuktoyaktuk


















Looking north on the ice road between Inuvik and Tuktoyaktuk


















Large cracks on the ice road



























Arriving in Tuktoyaktuk









Trans Canada Trail marker in Tuktoyaktuk









Welcome to Tuktoyaktuk (elevation of 5 metres)









The end of the ice road from Inuvik to Tuktoyaktuk


















Southbound on the ice road, heading back to Inuvik



























Aklavik junction


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Didn't Canadians say they would build a real road here?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The hottest day of the year in the Netherlands and Satyricon starts posting ice roads :lol:


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The hottest day of the year in the Netherlands and Satyricon starts posting ice roads :lol:


Hottest day here too, I have 30°c inside home...I'm done with these temperatures since over 2 months, I want to see some snow and ice! These pics makes me feel fresher :lol:


----------

